
How Global Wealth Distribution Has Shifted Since 1800 - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/how-global-wealth-distribution-has-changed-since-1800/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.gapminder.org/tools/#_state_time_value=1800;;&da...](https://www.gapminder.org/tools/#_state_time_value=1800;;&data_/_lastModified:1523631014976&lastModified:1523631014976;&chart-
type=mountain)

